# quelle ram pour mon iMac ????



## Gwenhiver (13 Mars 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par nicodeb:
*et sur les nouveaux imac c'est de la 168 broche ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ouaip.

(Tous ceux qui ont un lecteur de CD _slot-loading_.)

------------------
_iMac DV+ (Summer 2000) 20Go/320Mo Mac OS 9.1 (et bientôt Mac OS X)_


----------



## nicodeb (13 Mars 2001)

merci, de toute façon je suis allé chez apple et j'ai vu que mon iMac ne supportait pas des barettes de + de 128 Mo

quelqu'un peu confirmer ?


----------



## Gwenhiver (13 Mars 2001)

Bof, faut voir. Apparemment, certaines barettes permettent de dépasser le maximum, et d'autres non.

(Pour avoir un aperçu des problèmes potentiels, va voir ici.)

------------------
_iMac DV+ (Summer 2000) 20Go/320Mo Mac OS 9.1 (et bientôt Mac OS X)_


----------



## nicodeb (13 Mars 2001)

de toute façon je compte m'acheter un G4 (ou ce qu'il y aura de dispo) dans quelqus mois, donc je crois que je vais rester avec mes 96 Mo de RAM pour l'instant en attendant de trouver une occase d'enfer sur une ou deux barettes de 128 à 64 broches (il y a un message subliminal là, quelqu'un a un plan ?)


----------



## nicodeb (14 Mars 2001)

j'ai un iMac révision D (266 mHz, avec le tiroir à cd pourri)et je voudrais savoir si c'est bien de la SDRAM PC100 (ou 133) que je peux mettre à l'intérieur....


----------



## Gwenhiver (14 Mars 2001)

C'est bien de la SDRAM PC100 ou 133 que tu dois mettre, mais fais gaffe, tu dois prendre de la 144-pin et pas de la 168-pin.
C'est la même que pour les portables.

------------------
_iMac DV+ (Summer 2000) 20Go/320Mo Mac OS 9.1 (et bientôt Mac OS X)_


----------



## nicodeb (14 Mars 2001)

et celle qui est proposée pas cher sur perenoel.fr c'est de la quoi ???


----------



## Gwenhiver (14 Mars 2001)

Pas de chance, c'est de la 168 broches. Ils ont de la mémoire pour portable sur RueDuCommerce.com, mais il n'est pas précisé si c'est bien de la 144 broches.
Sinon, ils en ont chez http://www.macway.fr  pour des prix relativement raisonnables. En revanche, je ne sais pas à combien est le port.

------------------
_iMac DV+ (Summer 2000) 20Go/320Mo Mac OS 9.1 (et bientôt Mac OS X)_


----------



## nicodeb (14 Mars 2001)

merci, ca fais mais merci quand meme

et sur les nouveaux imac c'est de la 168 broche ?


----------

